# drop away rest timing



## SDHNTR (Aug 8, 2007)

On a drop away rest, like a Drop Zone or similar, if you are getting contact from the cradle not dropping fast enough, do you lengthen or shorten the pull rope?


----------



## WYelkhunter (Mar 26, 2006)

You lengthen it as long as it still comes all the way up just before you hit full draw. It should come fully up as close to full draw as possible. That way it drops sooner and gets out of the way. If still getting contact you need to adjust the rest up, down, or side to side. Also depending on where you are getting the contact you can turn the arrow so the fetching line up different.


----------



## bassman409 (Jul 19, 2006)

SD sometimes it helps to attach the cord lower on the buss cable so that you get more movement of the rest when the bow is drawn. Mine is 3 1/2 inchs below the rest. I have it timed so the arm comes up about 1 1/2 inchs before maximum draw.


----------



## GimpyPaw (Aug 10, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZK7O_s1Rq8&feature=related

Somebody on here linked that vid recently and I found it interesting.


----------



## tmo (Feb 5, 2009)

If you do find that you need to raise your rest to get more travel, don't forget to check nock point. It may need to go up also. 
I may or may not have realized that the hard way myself!


----------



## SDHNTR (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks folks. I don't think it is a nock height thing as I am getting a perfectly horizontal tear. I think I just need the rest out of the way faster. So I should lengthen the cord?


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

SDHNTR said:


> Thanks folks. I don't think it is a nock height thing as I am getting a perfectly horizontal tear. I think I just need the rest out of the way faster. So I should lengthen the cord?


Yes. It only takes a tiny bit though.


----------



## SwampBuck16 (Apr 23, 2009)

lengthen that rope up some.


----------

